# obsession with tissues?



## sh.adz (Jul 7, 2012)

hey, not sure if it goes here, but i've noticed my older tiel paulie has a weird obbsession with tissues and other objects like, soft drink cans, lolly wrappers, it really is weird, he stands up really tall an his wings come out a bit, then he starts singing to whatever object it is, at first i thought he was scared of them, but when taken away he tries to follow an looks for the object, often getting very aggressive afterwards, he makes me bleed. hes normal after a while of cuddling him on my chest, i was just wondering if anyone knew what this behaviour is and maybe how to stop it?


----------



## sh.adz (Jul 7, 2012)

i have videos of the behaviour i described if that helps


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

He is doing heart wings in an attempt to court those items. He is attracted to those things which is why he gets mad when you take them away.

You can try decreasing his hormone level by providing 10-12 hours of dark time to simulate non breeding season. It can also help to regularly rearrange his cage.


----------



## sh.adz (Jul 7, 2012)

i rearranged his cage a few days ago, he didnt seem to notice, and thanks, i suspected he was courting, just wanted to make sure. its really hard, because the things he loves, are things that are around the house. but i will do what you said, and hopefully that will help. id love to be able to have a sip of my drink without him running over all obsessed lol


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah, him being obsessed with every day stuff will make it hard. The long nights treatment should help but it may take a week or two.


----------



## sh.adz (Jul 7, 2012)

yea, he always finds something, its hard tho, because the birds are kept in my room, the arrangement with my housemates, so ill try partly covering him and turning my big light off leaving the lamp on for him


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

Honey is exactly the same. he is obsessed with his water bowl and my mobile phone. i think its the reflection but now anything that is that shape he will chat too and kiss! funny little things


----------



## sh.adz (Jul 7, 2012)

they are funny, now paulie only sings when he can see the objects hes obsessed with, getting him to whistle is very rare. i miss him talking


----------

